# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  फोरम की कुछ अनदेखी लिंक्स ,लंबे सूत्र  को काफी कम समय मैं देखे

## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो कुछ सूत्र हमे शानदार लगते है , मगर काफी दिन से वो चल रहे है, सारा सूत्र देखने का मन है , मान लीजिये उस सूत्र के पेज 126 हो गये है, ओर आपने वो सूत्र देखा नहीं है या पूरा देखना चाहते है , बार बार पन्ने बदलना भी नहीं चाहते , क्या अच्छा हो आप सारी पोस्ट 5-6 पन्नो मैं ही देख ले , समय बचेगा ना ॥ 
इस सूत्र मैं , फोरम के सूत्रो ऐसी लिंक पेश होगी जिसमे आप 125 पेज के सूत्र लगभग 6 पेज मैं ही देख पायेंगे । 
धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अन्तर्वासना फोरम का इतिहास : मेरे साथ

मित्रो फुलमून जी के इस सूत्र से तो सभी वाकिफ है, 126 पेज हो चुके है , अब आप इस पूरे सूत्र को मात्र 6 पेज मैं ही देखे ...पूरा सूत्र ...लिंक......

http://forum.hindivichar.com/archive/...p/t-3162.html?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

ईश्वर....क्या सचमुच तू है.....

रणवीर जी दुवारा आरंभ इस सूत्र मैं ईश्वर पे काफी सार्थक चर्चा की गयी है, अत्यधिक चर्चा के कारण इस सूत्र को बंद किया गया ,
इस ज्ञानवर्धक चर्चित सूत्र के  81 पेज है, पर इस फोरम की लिंक पे पूरा सूत्र मात्र 4 पेज मैं ही देख ले ,....... लिंक .......
http://forum.hindivichar.com/archive/...hp/t-1049.html

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कुछ विवादित और प्रतिबंधित hollywood फ़िल्में

इस शानदार सूत्र को तो आप जानते ही होंगे ॥इस सूत्र के 740 पेज हो चुके है, अब पूरा सूत्र मात्र 30 पेज मैं देखे ....इस लिंक पे 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/archive/...php/t-767.html

----------


## Chandrshekhar

फ्री फ्री फ्री अब इन्टरनेट चलाइए बिलकुल फ्री 

प्रथम यूजर ऑफ the मंथ , टिच गुरु का ये काबिले तारीफ सूत्र , जो की काफी उपयोगी साबित  हो गया है, 61 पेज के पूरे सूत्र को मात्र 5 पेज मैं देखे ....इस लिंक पे .....

http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/arch...hp/t-7182.html

----------


## Badtameez

> मित्रो कुछ सूत्र हमे शानदार लगते है , मगर काफी दिन से वो चल रहे है, सारा सूत्र देखने का मन है , मान लीजिये उस सूत्र के पेज 126 हो गये है, ओर आपने वो सूत्र देखा नहीं है या पूरा देखना चाहते है , बार बार पन्ने बदलना भी नहीं चाहते , क्या अच्छा हो आप सारी पोस्ट 5-6 पन्नो मैं ही देख ले , समय बचेगा ना ॥ 
> इस सूत्र मैं , फोरम के सूत्रो ऐसी लिंक पेश होगी जिसमे आप 125 पेज के सूत्र लगभग 6 पेज मैं ही देख पायेंगे । 
> धन्यवाद


जय हो शेखर जी की।सुन्दर सूत्र है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> जय हो शेखर जी की।सुन्दर सूत्र है।


शुक्रिया मित्र, सदस्यो का समय बचाने हेतु ही इस तरह की लिंक खोजी है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आप को भी किसी सूत्र को कम पेज मैं पूरा देखना हो तो, इस सूत्र मैं बताये मैं लिंक खोजने की पूरी कोशिश करूंगा, धन्यवाद

----------


## Rated R

> कुछ विवादित और प्रतिबंधित hollywood फ़िल्में
> शानदार सूत्र को तो आप जानते ही होंगे ॥इस सूत्र के 740 पेज हो चुके है, अब पूरा सूत्र मात्र 30 पेज मैं देखे ....इस लिंक पे 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/archive/...php/t-767.html


...शुक्रिया...

----------


## Rated R

वैसे इसकी ट्रिक मैं बता दूं क्या?  :bell:

----------


## badboy123455

> कुछ विवादित और प्रतिबंधित hollywood फ़िल्में
> 
> इस शानदार सूत्र को तो आप जानते ही होंगे ॥इस सूत्र के 740 पेज हो चुके है, अब पूरा सूत्र मात्र 30 पेज मैं देखे ....इस लिंक पे 
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/archive/...php/t-767.html


*
चाँद भाई हर बार की तरह  इस बार भी शानदार चीज लाए हो 
इस सूत्र के निर्माण से सभी सदस्यों को लाभ होगा सबका समय बचेगा वो अलग 
इस अति उतम सूत्र के निर्माण हेतु आपको बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद हार्दिक आभार 
++++++++++++++++++++++++++*:salut::salut::salut:

----------


## Rajeev

> वैसे इसकी ट्रिक मैं बता दूं क्या?  :bell:


बता दीजिए रेटेड आर जी .......

----------


## Krish13

बढ़िया जानकारी वाला सूत्र है
इस सूत्र का निर्माण करने के लिये धन्यवाद शेखर बाबु॥

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> बता दीजिए रेटेड आर जी .......


इससे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता की ट्रिक आपको पता है या मुझको पता है या और भी बहुत लोगों को पता है आप चाहें तो बता भी सकते हैं. मगर चंद्रशेखर जी का प्रयास काबिले तारीफ़ है वो धन्यवाद के पात्र हैं. यही तो अंतर है हममें और चंद्रशेखर जी में ये हमेशा नई नई चीजें खोजकर सामने लाते हैं. धन्यवाद चंद्रशेखर जी

----------


## Rajeev

> इससे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता की ट्रिक आपको पता है या मुझको पता है या और भी बहुत लोगों को पता है आप चाहें तो बता भी सकते हैं. मगर चंद्रशेखर जी का प्रयास काबिले तारीफ़ है वो धन्यवाद के पात्र हैं. यही तो अंतर है हममें और चंद्रशेखर जी में ये हमेशा नई नई चीजें खोजकर सामने लाते हैं. धन्यवाद चंद्रशेखर जी


सही कहा जेबा जी ....... चाँद भाई की जितनी तारीफ की जाए उतनी कम है!

----------


## satya_anveshi

चाँद गुरुजी को हमारा ज्ञान बढ़ाने के लिए धन्यवाद।

----------


## Rated R

> इससे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता की ट्रिक आपको पता है या मुझको पता है या और भी बहुत लोगों को पता है आप चाहें तो बता भी सकते हैं. मगर चंद्रशेखर जी का प्रयास काबिले तारीफ़ है वो धन्यवाद के पात्र हैं. यही तो अंतर है हममें और चंद्रशेखर जी में ये हमेशा नई नई चीजें खोजकर सामने लाते हैं. धन्यवाद चंद्रशेखर जी


अब क्या बताना ...छोड़िये इस बात को..!

----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र का निर्माण किया है मित्र इससे सभी सदस्यों को फायदा होगा.......

----------


## Teach Guru

*मेरे सूत्र  "फ्री फ्री फ्री अब इन्टरनेट चलाइए बिलकुल फ्री !" का लिंक,  61 पेज के सूत्र को 3 पेज में देखें.......*

लिंक यहाँ है.....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो इस लिंक से एक बहुत फायदा ये भी  है की इसमे सदस्यो के अवतार, सिग्नेचर ओर चित्र नहीं है, स्लो नेट कनेक्स्न वालो के लिये ये वरदान है,  ओर समय तो बचेगा ही जो की आज की तारीख मैं धन है  ॥

----------


## love birds

> ईश्वर....क्या सचमुच तू है.....
> 
> रणवीर जी दुवारा आरंभ इस सूत्र मैं ईश्वर पे काफी सार्थक चर्चा की गयी है, अत्यधिक चर्चा के कारण इस सूत्र को बंद किया गया ,
> इस ज्ञानवर्धक चर्चित सूत्र के  81 पेज है, पर इस फोरम की लिंक पे पूरा सूत्र मात्र 4 पेज मैं ही देख ले ,....... लिंक .......
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/archive/...hp/t-1049.html


मित्र अपने तो दिल खुश कर दिया धनुयावाद आपका मैं भी पिछले फोरम में था लोगिन ईद तो याद नहीं लेकिन तब फोरम का ज्यादा घ्यान नहीं था लेकिन फिर फोरम ही बंद हो गया लेकिन तब से तब तक जब तक फोरम सुरु नहीं हुआ १ २ दिन में जरुर पेज ओपन करता था की फोरम खुला की नहीं फोरम के खुलने पर अपर खुसी हुई धन्यवाद फोरम की नीव रखने वालो को हार्दिक धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> इससे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता की ट्रिक आपको पता है या मुझको पता है या और भी बहुत लोगों को पता है आप चाहें तो बता भी सकते हैं. मगर चंद्रशेखर जी का प्रयास काबिले तारीफ़ है वो धन्यवाद के पात्र हैं. यही तो अंतर है हममें और चंद्रशेखर जी में ये हमेशा नई नई चीजें खोजकर सामने लाते हैं. धन्यवाद चंद्रशेखर जी


धन्यवाद,  मेरा सभी तकनीकी  जानकारों से निवेदन है की इस तकनीक को केसे इस्तेमाल करे , अन्य सभी सूत्रो के लिये ,इसे सदस्यो  को अच्छे से समझा दे,  ॥ 
मेरा तकनीक समझाने मैं हाथ तंग है ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मेरी तकनीक तो अल्प ऐवम सीधा है पेज के नीचे मैं जो पूरालेख लिखा है क्लिक करो समझ जाओगे आप , 


ट्रिक भी है उदाहरण .सूत्र ....शनि की कहानी , शनि की जुबानी 

सूत्र की लिंक  
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9692

इस सूत्र को शॉर्ट फ़ोम मैं लाने हेतु 
नीचे दी हुई लिंक को कॉपी पेस्ट करे 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/archive/...hp/t-****.html

स्टार वाले स्थान पे 9692 मतलब जो ओरिजनल लिंक मैं नंबर है भर दे , ब्राउजिंग कर इञ्जोय करे ॥ 
सावधानी नंबर के बाद . (डोट) है जो की रहना चाहिये , सिर्फ स्टार पे ही सूत्र नंबर पेस्ट करे 

अब नयी लिंक रेडी है 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/archive/...hp/t-9692.html

----------


## Chandrshekhar

http://forum.hindivichar.com/archive/...hp/t-****.html

इसे क्लिक करे इस लिंक  से आप शॉट फ़ोम पे फोरम के मुख्य  पेज मैं  पहुँच जाओगे ...फिर सारा फोरम ही शॉट फोम मैं हो जायेगा , सदस्यो के अवतार, सिग्नेचर , चित्र आदि भी नहीं रहेंगे तो स्लो नेट कनेकसन मैं भी फोरम खुलने मैं कोई दिक्कत नहीं होगी ॥  धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

लेकिन ये ध्यान ओर याद रहे की इस छोटे फोरम के स्वरूप मैं आप कोई पोस्ट नहीं कर सकते, पोस्ट करने के लिये मुख्य स्वरूप मैं आना होगा ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

इस लिंक पे सदस्य ऑन लाईन है की नहीं पता नहीं चलता , आपने देखा होगा की कुछ मित्र सिर्फ पोस्ट करने पे ही लोग इन दिखते है, पोस्ट की लोग ऑफ ... 


बाकी आप समझदार है ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

इस लिंक पे " नया क्या है " भी उपलब्ध नहीं है ॥

----------


## badboy123455

*मित्र क्या इस विधि से हम चित्रों पर आधरित सूत्र को भी देख सकते हे*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *मित्र क्या इस विधि से हम चित्रों पर आधरित सूत्र को भी देख सकते हे*


मुझे तो नहीं लगता , किसी तकनीकी जानकार से विशेष जानकारी कर ले भाई .....

----------


## satya_anveshi

तकनीक शेयर करने के लिए धन्यवाद चाँद गुरुजी। आपको सम्मान ++

----------


## Rated R

> मुझे तो नहीं लगता , किसी तकनीकी जानकार से विशेष जानकारी कर ले भाई .....


चित्र तो नहीं देखेंगे...

----------


## lotus1782

जानकारी भरा सूत्र है .,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,सूत्रधार को मेरी तरफ से बधाई 

मेरी तरफ से रेपो+++++++++++++++++

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सभी मित्रो को हार्दिक धन्यवाद ....

----------


## dev b

एक अच्छे सूत्र के लिए बधाई मित्र

----------


## dev b

एक अच्छे सूत्र के लिए बधाई मित्र ...रेपो++++

----------


## Chandrshekhar

देव भाई का स्वागत है

----------


## swami ji

:clap:.................:clap: */बहोत आचा सूत्र हे भाई ,*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> :clap:.................:clap: */बहोत आचा सूत्र हे भाई ,*


स्वागत है भाई, आपके सूत्र की छोटी लिंक सूत्र मैं पोस्ट कर दी है, धन्यवाद

----------


## Rajeev

> मेरी तकनीक तो अल्प ऐवम सीधा है पेज के नीचे मैं जो पूरालेख लिखा है क्लिक करो समझ जाओगे आप , 
> 
> 
> ट्रिक भी है उदाहरण .सूत्र ....शनि की कहानी , शनि की जुबानी 
> 
> सूत्र की लिंक  
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9692
> 
> इस सूत्र को शॉर्ट फ़ोम मैं लाने हेतु 
> ...


चाँद भाई क्या इस ट्रिक की सहायता से कोई भी सूत्र हम सिर्फ 6 पृष्ट में ही देख सकेगें,
इससे ज्यादा भी हो सकता है क्या ??

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चाँद भाई क्या इस ट्रिक की सहायता से कोई भी सूत्र हम सिर्फ 6 पृष्ट में ही देख सकेगें,
> इससे ज्यादा भी हो सकता है क्या ??


भाई सीधा सीधी ये याद कर  ले की 100 पेज का सूत्र 4 पेज मैं आ जायेगा, धन्यवाद

----------


## dhanrajk75

जानकारी अच्छी है ...................

----------


## Chandrshekhar

http://forum.hindivichar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=4

अगर आपको फोरम पे केवल सामान्य मंच ही देखना हो तो इस लिंक से फोरम खोले ,,
सिर्फ सामान्य विभाग खुलेगा ,गरम मसाला नहीं ।

----------


## sushilnkt

भाई आप सच में बहुत ही रोचक और अद्भुत कला से वाकिफ करवाने के लिए .. शुक्रिया

----------


## indoree

> *मित्र क्या इस विधि से हम चित्रों पर आधरित सूत्र को भी देख सकते हे*


दोस्त इस तरीके से आप चित्र नही देख सकते हो ... 




> मुझे तो नहीं लगता , किसी तकनीकी जानकार से विशेष जानकारी कर ले भाई .....


सही कहा दोस्त, सबसे निचे जो पुरालेख लिखा है वो एक तरह से ज़िप / Archive की तरह से कार्य करता है इस तरीके से सिर्फ आप टेक्स्ट को पढ़ सकते हो, और देखा जाये तो ये एडमिन के लिए होता है अगर सिर्फ पोस्ट पढ़ना हो तो आप पुरालेख से पढ़ो और फटाफट काम हो जाता है ..

और इसी तरीके से मैंने तिन सूत्रों के पेज सेव किये थे क्योकि काम का डाटा सिर्फ टेक्स्ट के रूप में ही चाहिए था ...     

*राज इंदोरी*

----------


## dishadey

> भाई सीधा सीधी ये याद कर  ले की 100 पेज का सूत्र 4 पेज मैं आ जायेगा, धन्यवाद


कोई ऐसा तरीका जिससे बड़े सूत्र के चित्र एक साथ दिखे या डाउनलोड हो जाये

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> कोई ऐसा तरीका जिससे बड़े सूत्र के चित्र एक साथ दिखे या डाउनलोड हो जाये


जी हाँ ----हर सूत्र के नाम के नीचे दाये साईड मैं एक पेंसिल बनी है ,बस उसे क्लिक करे---इससे फोरम के सर्वर पे लोड सारे चित्र एक जगह आ जायेगे । धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> जी हाँ ----हर सूत्र के नाम के नीचे दाये साईड मैं एक पेंसिल बनी है ,बस उसे क्लिक करे---इससे फोरम के सर्वर पे लोड सारे चित्र एक जगह आ जायेगे । धन्यवाद


ये तरीका करीब साल भर पहले एक तीखी चर्चा जिसमे प्रशासक जी भी शामिल थे---कृष भाई ने बताया था--उनका आभार ।

----------

